# TSH 3.56 = Hypothyroidism?



## berbybunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm 29 years old and I've been suffering for over 4 years of these following symptoms: fatigue, sensitivity to light, headaches, dizziness, brain fog, poor concentration, muscle aches, no libido, heavy periods, neck pain, anxiety, clumsiness, low basal body temperature (between 95.7 and 96.5 degrees Fahrenheit), blurred vision, impaired memory, etc..I've seen many many doctors and therapist and couldn't find anything or couldn't help me. The only thing that makes me feel better is when the temperature drops outside ( below 23 degrees Fahrenheit). 2 days ago I did some blood tests and my TSH is 3.56. My GP said it is in the normal range. However I read on many websites that the ideal TSH levels should be between 1 and 1.5, and over 3 you have hypothyroidism (even the website of the American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists says that). I'm wondering if someone else here has or had a TSH over 3 and is under treatment for hypothyroidism.

Thank you very much!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Most of us with thyroid conditions would feel crummy with a TSH that high. And a number of doctors would treat a TSH that high for hypothryoid.

There are a small number of people who feel well that that level, which is why its part of the normal range.

I would see if you can get additional blood tests, including free t4, free t3, TPO, TSI, and Tg/TgAB. That will give you the full picture of your thyroid function (TSH is produced by your pituitary, so it has limited value beyond a basic screening tool).


----------



## berbybunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you for your answer.

My T4 and T3 look normal:

T3: 3.59 pg/ml

T4: 12.14 pg/ml


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you provide the reference ranges for those results, please?


----------



## berbybunny (Mar 23, 2017)

T3: 3.59 pg/ml (2.30 - 4.20)

T4: 12.14 pg/ml (8.90 - 17.60)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting.

Your free t3 is pretty good. Your free t4 is a bit low, but nothing shocking.

I'd get those antibodies tested and see what that reveals. It sure seems like you have some antibodies in the mix skewing your test results.


----------



## berbybunny (Mar 23, 2017)

I will do that. Never thought that antibodies can skew test results. Thanks a lot!


----------



## berbybunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi joplin1975,

Today I repeated the tests plus the antibodies.
TSH of 3.86 (at 7:00 am), higher than the TSH test (3.56) I did 2 weeks ago at 8:30 am.

TSH: 3.86 UI/ml (0.550-4.78)

Free T3: 3.75 pg/ml (2.30-4.20)
Free T4: 10.62 pg/ml (8.90-17.60)

Antibodies:
TPO: 28 UI/ml (<60)
TG: 15 UI/ml (<60)

What do you think about these results? Do the reference intervals have any importance?

Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Reference ranges are of great importance, particularly with your free t4 and free t3. You want your result to be between 50% and 75% of the reference range.

What is interesting is that your free t4 is well below that 50% mark, but your free t3 is exactly at the 75% mark (darn near perfect). Your free t4 is a "storage" molecule. When your body needs hormone for basic metabolic functions, it coverts the free t4 into free t3, which is the "active" molecule. So for you to have low, but in range free t4 but almost high free t3 is odd.

I still think that a TSH at that level is a bit too high and indicative of hypothryoid. But I also think you might respond negatively to treatment, as your free t3 is high enough and meds might make it higher.

The antibodies are also tough. You have them...and you really shouldn't. But they are so, so low that its doubtful you will have a doctor pay much attention to them.

Which is a long winded way of saying you have fallen into the unenviable spot in which you feel bad, but don't have results that most doctor's would treat.


----------

